# NAD: Two Rock Custom Reverb Signature V3



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

So I've been GASsing bad over Two Rocks for a long time - maybe 8-10 years, and I was always attracted to their dual channel designs, as the cleans are amazing, but the overdrive is so rich and full. I watched the Custom Reverb Signature series evolve, but never had the cash to buy one ($6k? Madness!). Eventually the CRS series was discontinued and I was very sad. Then a few weeks ago I wrote Mac at Two Rock (awesome guy, btw) and asked if, by any chance, they had any old CRS V3s kicking around. To my surprise, they did indeed have one that had formerly belonged to a well known Two Rock artist, and would be willing to sell it at a very fair price, and also go through it and make sure everything was up to par before it came out. Wonderful, I thought, but how do I get the wife to agree to this? Well the timing lined up wonderfully with a big milestone birthday for me, and the wife permitted me to endulge myself, and boy am I happy about it.

I'm still in the honeymoon phase, so I'll try not to gush too much, however these amps really are something special. I'm comparing this to the rest of my stable of fine amps (Bogner Ecstasy 101b, Diezel Einstein, Budda Superdrive 80, Budda Stringmaster, Blackface Fender Twin Reverb, Morgran SW100R) and this amp really does almost everything that the rest do - but better, with the exception of the ultra-heavy tones of the Diezel. To think of this amp as a D-style is extremely misrepresentative of the plethora of tones available in this head. And clips on Youtube show a very narrow selection of what it's capable of - the whole smooth blues-jazz thing, but man, this thing can ROCK, and rock HARD. I'll try to follow up with clips and whatnot as time progresses, but had to share my fun with the GC community.

If you get a chance to try one of these, take it. You'll be surprised at how ridiculously versatile and rich it sounds.

Also:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice! I'm soooooooooo jealous! Beautiful amp


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats, sweet amp. My only question is, how old do I have to be to use that excuse? haha


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really nice. A big congrats.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I've yet to try a Two Rock, I'd sure like to try one though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!

I dont want to try one for fear of going broke trying to get one. If that bogner needs a temporary home though...


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, guys! It's really great!

Budda - I dunno if the Bogner is moving, but the Superdrive will be!


----------



## tmacrae (Jan 28, 2015)

hulk said:


> Thanks, guys! It's really great!
> 
> Budda - I dunno if the Bogner is moving, but the Superdrive will be!


Very cool story! I'm looking to buy a TR Crystal 50W but having a hard time finding one here in Canada. Did you buy directly from Two Rock? It sounds like they may be able to offer a better deal than an intermediary?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow really nice, congratulation.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

tmacrae said:


> Very cool story! I'm looking to buy a TR Crystal 50W but having a hard time finding one here in Canada. Did you buy directly from Two Rock? It sounds like they may be able to offer a better deal than an intermediary?


Did you contact Electric Mojo Guitars?

http://electricmojoguitars.com/amps/two-rock/

They have other Crystal models listed and may have the one you want or be able to get it.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

tmacrae said:


> Very cool story! I'm looking to buy a TR Crystal 50W but having a hard time finding one here in Canada. Did you buy directly from Two Rock? It sounds like they may be able to offer a better deal than an intermediary?


I dealt directly with Two Rock but it's because it was a used unit that they had in their warehouse. They typically don't sell direct. Contact Electric Mojo - by all accounts they're great, and their prices are as good as anywhere!

- - - Updated - - -

And thanks guys! It's a great amp. I love it... a lot.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Two rocks are always better than one. Enjoy!


----------

